# Type of Geophagus SVENI or Tapajos



## lawdog68 (Oct 28, 2019)

Can anyone assist in identify what type of Geophagus SVENI or Tapajos, also male or female please…..looking to stock 150 with more of the same type….


----------



## fishguy1978 (Aug 10, 2018)

These are tapajo, I think you may have sveni. Hard to tell with the tail torn and not very clear in the pictures. The tail stripes on tapajo are horizontal while your fish appears to have vertical.
Sexing is a little more difficult than just appearance. Venting or spawning is more accurate.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

_Geophagus _tend to be difficult to sex, that's best figured out by observing behavior within a group of the species. Some of the related groups still placed in that genus, such as _brasiliensis _types and Red Humps, are more sexually dimorphic.

Your fish does appear to be closest to _G. sveni_, good luck finding more. This one grows to about 7.5 inches, and I think half a dozen in your 150 would be maxing out. Good Luck!


----------



## lawdog68 (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback, the one that is the closest seems to be the aggressor. I had to separate the two also he knocked of another Geo, he always chasing the other. I wanted to have a mixture of the 2 but it seems it will not work, so I am feeling that I need to stick with the sveni.


----------



## lawdog68 (Oct 28, 2019)

Here is possibly another pic of the suspected sveni…


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Awesome response from two Cichlid Species ID, 'Big Dogs' on C-f. Nice work to @fishguy1978 & @Mr Chromedome!
And yes, I was reluctant to provide the G. sveni ID - those are pretty hard to find these days.
.








_Geophagus sveni_

And that, is definitely a very good-looking Earth Eater! IF you can source out 5 or 6 more of those, at baby size.
You should definitely be in business.


----------



## fishguy1978 (Aug 10, 2018)

lawdog68 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, the one that is the closest seems to be the aggressor. I had to separate the two also he knocked of another Geo, he always chasing the other. I wanted to have a mixture of the 2 but it seems it will not work, so I am feeling that I need to stick with the sveni.


If there are only two in the tank then the aggressor will be causing a lot of stress. If you can add more G. Sveni or even some tapajo that would help spread the aggression around. You won't have any trouble rehoming tapajo if you used those until you were able to source more sveni. Groups of 5 or more are best.


----------



## lawdog68 (Oct 28, 2019)

I went to the tropical fish store where i got the Geophagus to get more and be sure i was getting the same type of fish. Luckily for me they keep a record of your past purchases. So the species i have is Redstriped Eartheater Cichlid, which is also know as Surunimis Geophagus. Thanks for all the assistance on this matter…


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

First, the fish is not _G. surinamensis_ (I assume that's what they mean from "surunimis", since that is not a name that exists). That name is used commercially for almost every true _Geophagus _out there. It is actually a very rare species, almost never seen in the hobby, and this certainly is not it.'

Stores usually give you whatever name they are given by wholesalers, who usually haven't a clue when it comes to Geos.


----------

